

I am the Coin (Puzzle consisting of 20,000 custom minted coins) - paulgerhardt
http://iamthecoin.com/introduction.html

======
callahad
If anyone is interested in actually reading the story, I've put the plaintext
up at <http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/162110/>, preserving the line breaks in the
original.

Edit: And now, with spacing between words:
<http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/162140/>

------
pbhjpbhj
Hmm.

 _Congratulations on correctly locating the coin!

We've been experiencing some technical difficulties and, unfortunately, cannot
issue prizes at this time. If you would like a chance at a prize, please check
back later today or tomorrow._

~~~
callahad
I just received this email:

 _Dear [Callahad],

Congratulations on locating the coin and thanks so much for visiting the site.
I AM THE COIN is a collaboration between artist Micah Lexier, writer Derek
McCormack and a dedicated crew of craftspeople who all worked very hard toward
producing this year-long installation. In the first few days we have had a
flurry of activity on the website, including numerous people who wrote to
redeem the FIND THE COIN prize.

We hope we have not overstated the prize, which consists of one of the extra
tokens from the installation. It is meant as a symbolic thank you to those who
took the time to interact with the project. The site also caught the attention
of a group who just looked at the computer code rather than read the story.

We are happy to honour the contest and send you the prize token, but before we
do so we wanted to confirm that you do in fact want the prize sent to you. We
only have 100 prizes to award and we want to make sure we are sending them to
those who wish to have a token of their interaction with this artwork.

Please write us back by JANUARY 11, 2010 to confirm that you would like the
prize sent to you. If we do not hear back from you we will assume that you are
fine with not receiving the prize.

Thanks so much for your time._

------
shawndrost
<http://iamthecoin.com/prize_redemption.php>

:/

------
peregrine
That was easy....too easy. I am starting to think this was a hoax to get my
info. So I did not submit my info....

------
seasoup
yeah, gotta love easy to solve riddles by looking in the js

~~~
callahad
The question, then, becomes whether or not it is ethical to claim the prize on
offer...

~~~
vnorby
I...couldn't resist. I am sure there is a way they could have made this more
difficult, say, doing the lookup server-side.

------
jcsalterego
The answer is in the script.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I just saw a link in the HTML.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
You could also read the vertical text if you want to think ever so slightly
less outside the box ;)

~~~
pavel_lishin
My box is warm and cozy, thank you very much.

